
The Lotus Sevens: The Real Most Hackable Car - samlittlewood
http://hackaday.com/2016/10/31/the-lotus-sevens-the-real-most-hackable-cars/
======
samlittlewood
Worth it for:

"My father accompanied a friend to pick up his newly purchased Lotus Mk VI,
and remembers seeing [Chapman] spreadeagled over the bonnet of a prototype Mk
VIII covered in little bits of wool, being driven up and down the road so he
could observe the turbulence over its bodywork."

